# Alterar nick



## SMOL25 (12 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

Boa tarde!

Pretendo alterar o meu username.
É possível e se sim, o que tenho de fazer?

Obrigado


----------



## Nando Costa (9 Jan 2016 às 16:19)

Boa Tarde.
Gostaria de alterar o meu nickname.
Como devo proceder?

Grato pela atenção.


----------



## Smota (9 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

Também gostava.  Alguém pode ajudar???


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

Boas.

Terão de solicitar essa alteração ao Staff!
Fica aqui uma sugestão: Que seja possível a cada membro fazer a gestão do seu nick como bem entende.
Não sei se tal é possível, mas fica a sugestão.


----------



## Administrador (9 Jan 2016 às 20:37)

Enviem-me uma mensagem privada com o novo nickname pretendido.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2016 às 14:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Terão de solicitar essa alteração ao Staff!
> Fica aqui uma sugestão: Que seja possível a cada membro fazer a gestão do seu nick como bem entende.
> Não sei se tal é possível, mas fica a sugestão.



Não concordo muito com isso, senão a malta passava a vida a mudar de nick e ninguém sabia quem era quem. O nick deve ser algo que funcione como identificação e não deve ser alterado de forma leviana.


----------

